# 261111-261112 ICT Business and System analysts Visa Lodge/Grant Gang



## reyno_obrien (Aug 8, 2017)

Hi All, 
Creating this thread specifically for 261111-261112 ICT Business and System analysts so that we can track are fellow members on their progress from getting the invites to lodging the visas and finally getting a grant.

Feel free to join and share your experiences so that all can benefit. My details are in my signature.

*ANZSCO*: 261111 *Age*: 25 *Edu*: 15 *Exp*: 10 *Eng*: 20
*ACS applied*: 13/10/16 *Result*: 27/10/16
*IELTS*: 08/10/16 *Result*: 21/10/16 - *R*8.0 *L*8.5 *S*7.0 *W*7.0
*EOI 190 VIC*: 04/11/16 *Invite*: 24/12/16 - Rejected (blood relative in Adelaide) 
*PTE-A*: *R*87 *L*90 *S*79 *W*89 - 15th July, 2017
*EOI 189 Date*: 18th July, 2017 *ITA *: 18th Oct, 2017
*PCC Applied Date*: 13th Sep, 2017 *PCC Result*: 28th Sep, 2017
*Medicals Date*: 11th Nov, 2017 *Medicals Result*: All Cleared 15th Nov, 2017
*Visa Lodged*: 16th Nov, 2017 *Documents Upload*: 17th Nov, 2017
*Application Status*: Received *Grant*::fingerscrossed: *IED*::fingerscrossed:


----------



## ilovesweden (Sep 16, 2017)

what was the cut off for 261112 ( System Analyst ) ?


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

ilovesweden said:


> what was the cut off for 261112 ( System Analyst ) ?[/QUOTE
> 
> It's been 70 so far


----------



## yikes297 (Jul 21, 2016)

Got my invitation for 189 on 20th Dec 2017. Currently working on Visa lodgement (I'm using an agent). Pending for PCC (in progress) and Medicals (wil be done once Visa is lodged)

All the best to the rest


----------



## rasinghb (Oct 15, 2017)

yikes297 said:


> Got my invitation for 189 on 20th Dec 2017. Currently working on Visa lodgement (I'm using an agent). Pending for PCC (in progress) and Medicals (wil be done once Visa is lodged)
> 
> All the best to the rest


Congrats for the invite! How many points did you have?


----------



## yikes297 (Jul 21, 2016)

rasinghb said:


> Congrats for the invite! How many points did you have?


I have 75 points for 189 and 80 for 190


----------



## rasinghb (Oct 15, 2017)

yikes297 said:


> I have 75 points for 189 and 80 for 190


Thanks ! So pro-rata cutoff is still at 75 points.


----------



## rsp69 (Sep 15, 2017)

This thread is a good idea!

Have a look at my timeline.
I'm waiting for a decision to be made on my application.


----------



## hshssuresh (Nov 10, 2017)

Hi All,
I have below queries. Experts, need your inputs please..
1. I have got my UK PCC done on Aug 14th 2017. How long is this valid? for 6 months or 1year?
2. Also, I have got India PCC done on Sep 4th 2017. How long is this valid? for 6 months or 1year?

I had got these PCC done hoping for early invite at that point of time. But,as we know it didn't turn out to be! Please let me know if i need to get it done all over again?

3. I have not opened immi account yet. But, i have filed for EOI on my own? Please let me know if I can still create immi account? If so, how can i add this EOI to my immi account?

Thanks,
hshs


----------



## reyno_obrien (Aug 8, 2017)

rsp69 said:


> This thread is a good idea!
> 
> Have a look at my timeline.
> I'm waiting for a decision to be made on my application.


Tough luck on the Immi Commencement email. hope it doesnt affect your direct grant. I lodged my application on 16th Nov. Front loaded all documents. fingers crossed for direct grant this month.. :fingerscrossed:

*ANZSCO*: 261111 *Age*: 25 *Edu*: 15 *Exp*: 10 *Eng*: 20
*ACS applied*: 13/10/16 *Result*: 27/10/16
*IELTS*: 08/10/16 *Result*: 21/10/16 - *R*8.0 *L*8.5 *S*7.0 *W*7.0
*EOI 190 VIC*: 04/11/16 *Invite*: 24/12/16 - Rejected (blood relative in Adelaide) 
*PTE-A*: *R*87 *L*90 *S*79 *W*89 - 15th July, 2017
*EOI 189 Date*: 18th July, 2017 *ITA *: 18th Oct, 2017
*PCC Applied Date*: 13th Sep, 2017 *PCC Result*: 28th Sep, 2017
*Medicals Date*: 11th Nov, 2017 *Medicals Result*: All Cleared 15th Nov, 2017
*Visa Lodged*: 16th Nov, 2017 *Documents Upload*: 17th Nov, 2017
*Application Status*: Received *Grant*::fingerscrossed: *IED*::fingerscrossed:


----------



## reyno_obrien (Aug 8, 2017)

hshssuresh said:


> Hi All,
> I have below queries. Experts, need your inputs please..
> 1. I have got my UK PCC done on Aug 14th 2017. How long is this valid? for 6 months or 1year?
> 2. Also, I have got India PCC done on Sep 4th 2017. How long is this valid? for 6 months or 1year?
> ...


I believe PCC is valid for 1 year. Not sure though!

*ANZSCO*: 261111 *Age*: 25 *Edu*: 15 *Exp*: 10 *Eng*: 20
*ACS applied*: 13/10/16 *Result*: 27/10/16
*IELTS*: 08/10/16 *Result*: 21/10/16 - *R*8.0 *L*8.5 *S*7.0 *W*7.0
*EOI 190 VIC*: 04/11/16 *Invite*: 24/12/16 - Rejected (blood relative in Adelaide) 
*PTE-A*: *R*87 *L*90 *S*79 *W*89 - 15th July, 2017
*EOI 189 Date*: 18th July, 2017 *ITA *: 18th Oct, 2017
*PCC Applied Date*: 13th Sep, 2017 *PCC Result*: 28th Sep, 2017
*Medicals Date*: 11th Nov, 2017 *Medicals Result*: All Cleared 15th Nov, 2017
*Visa Lodged*: 16th Nov, 2017 *Documents Upload*: 17th Nov, 2017
*Application Status*: Received *Grant*::fingerscrossed: *IED*::fingerscrossed:


----------



## catchpaul (May 23, 2017)

Joining this thread


----------



## anant.b.mahajan (Oct 31, 2016)

*Grant for Jan-2018*



yikes297 said:


> I have 75 points for 189 and 80 for 190


What is your status now? 
I have filed my application on 20-Jan-2018 and have uploaded all docs including PCC and done with the medicals. 
the status still says as received. I have 75 points.


----------



## Partha_Aus (May 18, 2018)

rsp69 said:


> This thread is a good idea!
> 
> Have a look at my timeline.
> I'm waiting for a decision to be made on my application.


HI RSP69,
I see ACS fasttrack on your signature. It is my kind request to you to give some information on this. many thanks

Regards,


----------



## coolnik (Mar 24, 2019)

*Uk pcc*

Hi,

Please can you advise how to do UK PCC?

Many Thanks in Advance.

Cheers,
Ajay


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

coolnik said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please can you advise how to do UK PCC?
> 
> ...


Hi Ajay,

Searched through this forum and got to see these threads: 
1. https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...ing-australia/1346466-uk-pcc-help-needed.html
2. https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...lia/1413810-pcc-uk-india-while-australia.html

3. You can it it online, click on this website - https://www.acro.police.uk/police_certificates.aspx

There's lots of information on these threads. Hope this helps you!

Good Luck Ajay.


----------



## coolnik (Mar 24, 2019)

Thanks SG



SG said:


> coolnik said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


----------



## aussiedesi (Dec 19, 2018)

coolnik said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please can you advise how to do UK PCC?
> 
> ...


Use the ACRO link for this. You can google that. Better use the option to track the courier. I did 2 weeks back and still not got, my wife who did 2 days after got. I called them and they are saying dispatched. There is no way to see where this is.


----------



## snitu13 (Sep 3, 2018)

Hey Friends,

After a journey of almost an year, I just got the direct grant letter today for *261111 (ICT Business Analyst)* after 87 days of application. Its for my family of 3 (claimed 80 points).

Thanks to all for your support. Wish you guys a speedy grant too!

Here are the details for mobile app users:
Class 189 | ANZSCO 261111 | Points 75+5 (partner)
ACS: 23 Oct'18 > +ve: 22 Nov'18
PTE: 26 Dec'18: 20 pts 
EOI: 27 Dec'18
ITA: 10 Jan'19 
PCC: 8 Feb'19 
Medicals: 20 Feb'19
Lodged: 09 Feb'19
Grant: 07 May'19
IED: 08 Feb'20


----------



## pra8052 (Dec 9, 2020)

Hi All, 

I need your desperate suggestions based on below mentioned points. should I go ahead for process under subclass 189,190,491,482. Job Code 261111 ICT Business Analyst. Please suggest what are the chance to get the PR under subclasses. Applying year 2020 Dec 


CategoryPoints Age25English Language Ability20Overseas Qualifications15Overseas Experience05Spouse competent English05Total Points 70

Thanks in advance !


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pra8052 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I need your desperate suggestions based on below mentioned points. should I go ahead for process under subclass 189,190,491,482. Job Code 261111 ICT Business Analyst. Please suggest what are the chance to get the PR under subclasses. Applying year 2020 Dec
> 
> ...


If you are offshore, don’t waste time money and energy 
If you are onshore and have completed all the assessment, then submit the EOI and forget it
Only a miracle can get you an invite, otherwise no chance
If onshore and not completed any part of the assessment, don’t waste money
Cheers


----------



## pra8052 (Dec 9, 2020)

NB said:


> If you are offshore, don’t waste time money and energy
> If you are onshore and have completed all the assessment, then submit the EOI and forget it
> Only a miracle can get you an invite, otherwise no chance
> If onshore and not completed any part of the assessment, don’t waste money
> Cheers


Thanks for the reply, Yeah Im at offshore. So you mean there is no chance on 70 points for any of subclass 189,190,491,482 . Hence I should not initiate the process only with 70 points. Please suggest ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pra8052 said:


> Thanks for the reply, Yeah Im at offshore. So you mean there is no chance on 70 points for any of subclass 189,190,491,482 . Hence I should not initiate the process only with 70 points. Please suggest ?


That’s correct
Only if you reach 90-95 in 189 and above 100 in other categories, you stand a small chance when they start inviting offshore 
Anything less is just waste
Cheers


----------

